# some pics of my latest project



## ajcoholic

This is a guitar I am building for a potential trade... the guy I am building it for supplied me with the specs, it is something I would like personally so I am either going to end up trading for another guitar or keeping it for myself 

Specs are: 

-les paul body outline, with shortened horn for better upper fret access
-full thickness les paul body, single piece honduran (my best stock!) back and bookmatched maple top, carved like a les paul
-three piece rock maple neck, with 25" scale Indian RW board, 22 medium jumbo frets and MOP trap inlays. Carve is like a LP studio but slightly thinner
-LP style controls (three way, 2 tone, 2 volume) black tophat knobs 
-gotoh lightweight aluminum stop tailpiece
-gotoh nashville TOM bridge
-creme pickup surrounds
-Seymour duncan 59' neck pup in zebra, double black JB bridge
-schaller full size tuners
-graphtec tusq nut
-tortise rear covers
-finish will be a catalyzed lacquer with a blue trans finish, faux binding around the edges.

Should play like a dream with the carved heel, and it feels great already! The weight so far is just over 6 lbs, should come out to 8 and change with the hardware loaded up.

AJC








\


----------



## ajcoholic




----------



## Stratin2traynor

:bow:

I can do nothing but bow....That looks fantastic. When are you going to start mass producing or offering custom models for your fellow GCers?

Keep us posted on the build. I love these threads.:bow:


----------



## rhh7

Truly beautiful work! I admire your talent.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

That bookmatched top is going to look very nice indeed when she is done.


----------



## ajcoholic

Stratin2traynor said:


> :bow:
> 
> I can do nothing but bow....That looks fantastic. When are you going to start mass producing or offering custom models for your fellow GCers?
> 
> Keep us posted on the build. I love these threads.:bow:


Mass producing? Hah! I make 3 or 4 guitars a year, to me that IS mass production 

This year so far I have made two for me, and this is the 2nd one for someone else... I have a HARD time the past few years finding time to work on guitars as my woodworking business is very busy and I dont have much "free time".

AJC


----------



## ajcoholic

GuitarsCanada said:


> That bookmatched top is going to look very nice indeed when she is done.


Yeah, its pretty nice and should look sweet once the stain goes on. I like the wide bands near the bridge, adds some character like on the old LP's vs the thin, more uniform AAA maple you see a lot of today.

AJC


----------



## gtrguy

Nice heel! Beautiful work all around.


gtrguy


----------



## greco

Fantastic work AJC :bow:

I wish that I liked blue trans finish on guitars more...I'm just way too traditional, I guess (not intended to offend BTW)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## zontar

Nice work--I like the neck profile.
Keep posting pictures.

I enjoy seeing the guitar builds here, as I have nowhere near the aptitude or abilities with tools to do that stuff--but I like seeing it done.


----------



## Budda

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamn!

:d


----------



## ajcoholic

greco said:


> Fantastic work AJC :bow:
> 
> I wish that I liked blue trans finish on guitars more...I'm just way too traditional, I guess (not intended to offend BTW)
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dave


Remember this is being done for someone else.... trans blue isnt my personal fave either but it will be sweet regardless.

The next pics posted will be of the finished guitar, hopefully within 2 weeks time.

AJC


----------



## Big_Daddy

That is beautiful!! :bow::bow:


----------



## dufe32

Awesome!

Me want!!

And that neck joint, oh my God!

Congrats man, I hope it'll end up in great hands!


----------



## Guest

Words fail. Especially on that heel. Can't wait to see the finished body.


----------



## Milkman

Wow, you do beautiful; work man.


I'm looking forward to seeing this one develop.


Call me impressed.kksjur


----------



## Budda

No love for trans blue? well shucks


----------



## zontar

Budda said:


> No love for trans blue? well shucks


I like transparent blue--don't have a guitar in transparent blue--but I wouldn't reject a guitar for it, and I wouldn't mind having one in that colour--I once considered doing that with my Les Paul copy, but it turned out it would be too much work--especially with the veneer on top.


----------



## Hypno Toad

Incredible, amazing work. You're a very brave man, making an LP 

All the hollowness and body curves D: What tool do you use to taper the top? Also, do you just do hobby work, or is this full time?


----------



## puckhead

that heel is truly pornography.
absolutely beautiful. :bow:


----------



## jimihendrix

ajcoholic said:


> Mass producing? Hah! I make 3 or 4 guitars a year, to me that IS mass production


um...ya know...you COULD contract the work to CHINA...i hear they could really use the work these days...kkjuw


----------



## ajcoholic

Hypno Toad said:


> Incredible, amazing work. You're a very brave man, making an LP
> 
> All the hollowness and body curves D: What tool do you use to taper the top? Also, do you just do hobby work, or is this full time?


Well, I have done a few LP's before.  This isnt my first guitar...

For carving tops, I use a Makita 4" angle grinder with the guard removed, and a 50 grit, rubber backed sanding disk. I free hand shape the contours - and then finsh up with a 5" random orbital sander with 100 grit then go finer.

The grinder is very aggressive... and takes some getting used to but is much faster than hand carving, and also doesnt tear up the grain. But you have to watch what you are doing as it is easy to make a mess if you dont finesse the 50 grit disk 

AJC

PS my trade is custom cabinets/furniture. I make a living building custom furniture and kitchens. I make guitars for a hobby, mainly for myself to play but I do a few for others once and a while.


----------



## mhammer

Like the others, I too find the neck joint a thing of beauty. I don't even really care about how it might sound. I look at the neck joint and I can *feel* how comfortable it would be in my hands.

But screw the guitars! As nice as they look, I'm drooling at the workshop and likely tool collection that lets you make them!


----------



## ajcoholic

mhammer said:


> Like the others, I too find the neck joint a thing of beauty. I don't even really care about how it might sound. I look at the neck joint and I can *feel* how comfortable it would be in my hands.
> 
> But screw the guitars! As nice as they look, I'm drooling at the workshop and likely tool collection that lets you make them!


Well, I have a 4000 sq foot shop (with a proper finishing room/paint booth) which is JUST enough space for myself, my father who is still working at 79 yrs old, and my partner. We each work on our own projects and it gets very crowded sometime, but its what I have. My machinery is your basic (but industrial quality) saws (two table, two band, one radial arm)and sanding machines, etc and shapers, a molder, etc.

The funny thing is I dont NEED all of that stuff to make a guitar. After the body blank is planed and sanded - its mainly hand work. Same with the neck. I use the small 10" table saw, the jointer and planer and then its mostly router/chisels/drills/hand sanders.

AJC


----------



## shoretyus

I wish you'd post a couple shots of your work . Of course we know WHY your really busy... :wave: Your not exactly in a booming area...


----------



## al3d

THat is a thing of beauty. Right now only 2 things i would inprove on...first, neck and body binding. without it, it looks like a Gibson Studio. and second, i mentionned it once, your logo. it could use some refining a bit. otherwise, like other mentionned, love the neck joint


----------



## ajcoholic

al3d said:


> THat is a thing of beauty. Right now only 2 things i would inprove on...first, neck and body binding. without it, it looks like a Gibson Studio. and second, i mentionned it once, your logo. it could use some refining a bit. otherwise, like other mentionned, love the neck joint


The last few guitars (4 to be exact) had body and neck binding. I was pretty happy to make a guitar that was unbound for a change  Fretting is a lot simpler. There is something to be said about "plainer" guitars as well. I loved the look of my PRS singlecut that was similar.

As for the AC logo - dude, I said before, I have been using that logo since I was 15 years old and built my first neck & guitar....(I am soon to be 39) Its FAR too long a time to change now. Its like its my personality!

AJC


----------



## Budda

alain, its getting faux binding and doesn't need no stinkin binding on the neck.

maybe the owner-to-be had an LP studio..


----------



## Brennan

ajcoholic, that is a gorgeous looking guitar! As everyone has said, that heel looks great.

I honestly prefer the PRS style scraped binding to the plastic you find on a Les Paul, especially on a nicely figured piece of maple. Neck binding I can take or leave.


----------



## al3d

ajcoholic said:


> As for the AC logo - dude, I said before, I have been using that logo since I was 15 years old and built my first neck & guitar....(I am soon to be 39) Its FAR too long a time to change now. Its like its my personality!
> 
> AJC


actually...lenght of time you had this logo does'nt mather, it's never to late to improve on someone's image.....and personnality..LOL.


----------



## starjag

I like the logo! Great work!!!


----------



## Budda

alain, we know you don't like his logo much - can we leave it at that please?


----------



## ajcoholic

al3d said:


> actually...lenght of time you had this logo does'nt mather, it's never to late to improve on someone's image.....and personnality..LOL.


I am not very sentimental - but I have a sweet spot for a few things in my life. One of them is my hobby of building guitars, and what it means to me not only to play, but to create instruments from scratch and then see them make music in mine or someone esle's hands. Sorry if that sounds corny...

My initials, AC, have been gracing the headstock of nearly every guitar I have made for most of my life. It reminds me of my dad, of growing up in the shop woodworking and in general its a lot more to me than just a little logo.

Its MINE... and I will say, if someone doesnt like it, then by all means dont like it. But trying to get me to change it is futile. 

I like it, and thats what matters as I am the builder.

AJC


----------



## shoretyus

Budda said:


> alain, we know you don't like his logo much - can we leave it at that please?



Sometimes opinions are best kept tor yourself .. this is one of those times. 

I like the logo.


----------



## Milkman

Now, enough talk. Let's see some pictures.


----------



## al3d

No need to get all sensitive guys. just pointing out something simple. Not trying to push an opinion here. Simply trying out to help in a feild in wich i've been working for 25 years.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Your work is beautiful, as always. I kinda figured you would be trying to do something like the Ricky you just got....is that next?


----------



## Budda

Milkman said:


> Now, enough talk. Let's see some pictures.


I agree! Preferably pics with blue in them  lol


----------



## ajcoholic

Milkman said:


> Now, enough talk. Let's see some pictures.


I work a lot more than I talk... 

I have been plugigng away at the guitar as it was supposed to be done early August... the way things look (barring any finishing room mishaps) it will be playable by the end of next week... maybe this time next week 

I have finish sanding, applied the stain/filler to the mahogany and the blue NGR to the top. Frets are done.

The next few days will see the clear lacquer applied - should be done by the end of the day Friday. Left over the weekend - it shoud be ready to rub out and polish monday or tuesday and then hardware install and set up!

I may snap a few shots while its in the paint room... but I may also wait untill its done completely 

AJCkkjuw


----------



## ajcoholic

Jim DaddyO said:


> Your work is beautiful, as always. I kinda figured you would be trying to do something like the Ricky you just got....is that next?


Maybe later on... like much later on - 2010? I would love to make a ric style 12 string. I dont have one (a 12 string) and would like to have one to play around with.

AJC


----------



## Budda

THE SUSPENSE!

sorry!


----------



## ajcoholic

Well, clear coats are probably done.... I will make the call Monday. If all goes well I can start rubbing out the finish then, and start assembly.

Here are a few shots I took today while the guitar was hanging in the spraybooth.

AJC

PS I hope the blue is OK, it was the best I could mix up...


----------



## ajcoholic

a little larger...


----------



## starjag

ajcoholic said:


>


Cool logo!


----------



## Lincoln

Awesome, & I like the blue very much.


----------



## sivs

I love the blue... I think I'd like my next guitar to be a blue like that. Amazing work!


----------



## Budda

Loving it over here!


----------



## cougar2

ajcoholic said:


> Well, clear coats are probably done.... I will make the call Monday. If all goes well I can start rubbing out the finish then, and start assembly.
> 
> Here are a few shots I took today while the guitar was hanging in the spraybooth.
> 
> AJC
> 
> PS I hope the blue is OK, it was the best I could mix up...


That is a very nice mix on the blue. What did you use for the die and where did you get it?
Dennis


----------



## ajcoholic

cougar2 said:


> That is a very nice mix on the blue. What did you use for the die and where did you get it?
> Dennis


I use alcohol based analine dye ( NGR's) from Goudey Manufacturing 0 the same place I buy most of my finishing supplies in Toronto.

I mixed some of the stock blue with black, and applied it to the bare wood untill it was pretty much as dark as I could get it. Then I sealed it with a few coats of lacquer - and then mixed some brighter blue into some clear and shot a light coat over top before continuing with the clear coats.

The stain on the bare wood pops the flame in the wood. The tinted finish (stain suspended in the clear) gives the finish more depth and brightness.

AJC


----------



## davetcan

Boy you really do beautiful work. That blue is very similar to the one Lowtones came up with for me. He's got it back right now to do some "tweaking". Can't wait.


----------



## Budda

dave, where'd that head come from?!

you're welcome to come try this one out when I get back into the city


----------



## cheezyridr

that's gorgeous. if you would just give me one just like it for christmas, you can have one of my stepkids as slave labor.


----------



## davetcan

Budda said:


> dave, where'd that head come from?!
> 
> you're welcome to come try this one out when I get back into the city


Long gone. That's the 18 watt Newell I had for sale awhile ago. A really great sounding head.

I didn't read the whole thread, are you getting this AC LP? Lucky man if you are. :bow:


----------



## Budda

that bad boy should be parked in my basement by the end of the week, if all goes properly.

I'm sure some of the specs make sense now lol.

I'm just glad to be seeing it, i cant keep my jaw off the floor.


----------



## Emohawk

Very nice! As always. That neck joint is sweet.

I have a soft spot for transparent blue. The only PRS I came close to buying had a very similar finish. I just couldn't throw down $2500 for a guitar at the time - not in good conscience anyway. Doesn't seem to stop me these days...

It does look a lot like my Godin LG Sig - also with natural binding.


----------



## davetcan

Budda said:


> that bad boy should be parked in my basement by the end of the week, if all goes properly.
> 
> I'm sure some of the specs make sense now lol.
> 
> I'm just glad to be seeing it, i cant keep my jaw off the floor.


You are a very lucky sumbiatch. :smile:


----------



## ajcoholic

davetcan said:


> You are a very lucky sumbiatch. :smile:


Well its not done yet... maybe this one will be a dog and I will get to keep it instead kkjuw

You never know how a guitar will play untill its all done, set up and has strings on it. But I think it will be OK...

I could learn to love the blue top 

AJC


----------



## davetcan

ajcoholic said:


> Well its not done yet... maybe this one will be a dog and I will get to keep it instead kkjuw
> 
> You never know how a guitar will play untill its all done, set up and has strings on it. But I think it will be OK...
> 
> I could learn to love the blue top
> 
> AJC


Somehow I think it will be just fine. :smile:

Now if Budda changes his mind ............ :wave:


----------



## ajcoholic

Well, I did make a Tele for a local guy early this year that turned out so damn good I kept it for me, and made him another :smile:

Its funny, I really do want to keep them all!

But I probably have enough... at least my wife thinks so.kqoct

AJC


----------



## Budda

well what you can do is loan them out for a month or two, and then take them back - eeeverybody wins .

I played 2 LP studios today - i forgot how much smaller the Hamer is in comparison lol. Gonna have to re-acquaint myself with the neck, shouldnt take too long though.

And I just found out that Norlin-era Gibsons used maple necks - w00!


----------



## ajcoholic

Well, I have been working since 5 pm... quit at 9 pm. I managed to wet sand the guitar (I do 600 and 1200) then polish it up with 3 successive grades of compound, by hand.

Installed all the hardware, and wired it up.

The nut is rough shaped and now I need to cut the nut slots, and fit the strings (and also to the bridge). Then final set up!

Should be done tomorrow night. I like it a lot with the hardware 

AJC


----------



## Budda

Looks fantatsic!

I'm thinking it needs a different truss rod cover, though. I do believe i have a friend in mattawa who can set me up with one though, unless you have a white one on hand?

I'll send you an email pronto regarding... "things"...


----------



## ajcoholic

Budda said:


> Looks fantatsic!
> 
> I'm thinking it needs a different truss rod cover, though. I do believe i have a friend in mattawa who can set me up with one though, unless you have a white one on hand?
> 
> I'll send you an email pronto regarding... "things"...


Thems all I got - its the only truss rod cover stewmac sells... but in real life I thibnk it looks pretty good. goes with the black pickups/knobs

I could cut one from creme sheet plastic if you want. I have some. WHite will look funny I think with the creme rings/pickup/switch tip

But thats your call.

AJC

PS what guage you want it set up for - 9's or 10's??


----------



## Budda

definitely leave that cover on there - they're easy enough to swap out at a later date 

if you could set 'er up for 10's that would be great .

PS: sent you that email.


----------



## ajcoholic

nut is cut, guitar is pretty much set up to my liking anyway (nearly straight board, low action but not too low, with no buzz)

Played a bunch of Hip tunes to test her out. It sounds pretty good! Rings well and feels nice. I was trying to be gentle and not scuff it...

It will go in the mail tomorrow and hopefully we will see what someone has to say about it .... (be gentle - and just remember if you dont like it I do!)


























AJC


----------



## Guest

That blue with the maple headstock looks, for some strange reason, distinctively Canadian to me.

Superb man.

And FWIW: I think your logo looks just fine.


----------



## bagpipe

It looks fantastic. Beautiful work by AJC, and Budda, you're a lucky man. Lookng forward to the tone report. A hand made Canadian guitar for a Canadian - what could be more perfect than that ? ? !


----------



## Budda

Nom nom nom nom nom nom nom.

NOOMM nom nom nom nom nom nom.

Test drive imminent, NGD imminent, i am Stoked!

Andrew, how would you say it sounds in comparison to a regular LP?


----------



## cheezyridr

for an occasion such as this, i think you should make a youtube video so we can all hear it and see it.


----------



## ajcoholic

cheezyridr said:


> for an occasion such as this, i think you should make a youtube video so we can all hear it and see it.


I will leave that to Budda... 

As for the tone, it sounds very clear - no muddiness. Even unplugged it has a ring to it. I think its the maple neck. I have an Ibanez AR300 repro that has a mahogany body/maple cap with a maple neck. Similar sound to me. Even the neck pickup sounds great - the 59' in the neck and the JB in the bridge are evenly matched and you have three useable positions. Nothing bugs me more than having an unuseable neck pickup - I really like this one.

Anyhow, its going out tomorrow... it should be at the destination by FRiday! I am excited to know what Budda thinks - good or bad its a learning experience for me as well. 

AJC


----------



## Budda

I like the part where you said it rings out real nice - always good to have proper acoustic properties .

busy showin it off right now *L*

I may outfit it with higher quality pickups down the line, but i know that the duncans will get the job done, and done well for the time being - i dont have $250USDish to throw around!... 

what does the bathroom scale have to say?


----------



## ajcoholic

Budda said:


> I like the part where you said it rings out real nice - always good to have proper acoustic properties .
> 
> busy showin it off right now *L*
> 
> I may outfit it with higher quality pickups down the line, but i know that the duncans will get the job done, and done well for the time being - i dont have $250USDish to throw around!...
> 
> what does the bathroom scale have to say?


I forgot to weigh it - its already packed up in the case, and then bubblewrapped and boxed. Going to the PO tomorrow morning.

You will have to weight it - my guess is just about 9 lbs. Lighter than my AJC LP thats for sure.

I sure hope its what you were after... I tried my best. But remember, if for whatever reason you dont like it, no biggie.



AJC


----------



## Budda

I plan on liking it! Or else!

9lbs eh... guess i'll go looking for a router LOL j/k.

well.. i thought it was worth a chuckle 

thanks a million, sir. 

I hope it comes in friday, just in time for a weekender test run!


----------



## ajcoholic

Budda said:


> I plan on liking it lol.
> 
> 9lbs eh... guess i'll go looking for a router LOL j/k.
> 
> well.. i thought it was worth a chuckle
> 
> thanks a million, sir.


Maybe its less... but its not as light as my 5 1/2 pound LP Junior. I almost throw that thing over my head when I grab it...

You weigh it - now I am interested....

Anyhow, thats it for now. Post something when you get it!

AJC


----------



## Budda

Expect a good 5 pictures at least!

I'm getting a 2nd opinion as well haha - my best friend's going to give 'er a whirl as well.


----------



## Brennan

Grats Budda, it looks great.
I fully expect this thing to make an appearance on the 23rd!


----------



## dufe32

Guitar looks fabulous man! Stunning craftsmanship!

Now that's what I call ART!!


----------



## Vox71

Beautiful work, Andrew. That sure looks sweet, and I really love the colour. You better post some pics, Budda. I am lucky to have an AJC guitar, and I have to say it is a great player.


----------



## Budda

Brennan said:


> Grats Budda, it looks great.
> I fully expect this thing to make an appearance on the 23rd!


Oh, it shall. Along w/ halfie of insanity  \m/


----------



## ajcoholic

one day of waiting down... should be at your place tomorrow (fingers crossed...)

AJC


----------



## Budda

If it doesn't come in tomorrow, it's going to be a loooong weekend!


----------



## ajcoholic

I paid for Xpresspost, and it better be there....

AJC


----------



## Budda

yeah, last time something was express posted it was a day late - apparently "2 days" means "2 days, but maybe 3 it really depends" - and they wont do anything about it either.

Today's friday.. gonna come home, take the mail key and drive right back downtown to see if it's here.

it's going to be the longest day at work ever!


----------



## BoldAsLove

AC, beautiful work! The logo looks great and the meaning and memories behind make it so much sweeter!

Budda congrats - sound clips? videos? pictures? "nom nom nom"....


----------



## ajcoholic

Budda said:


> yeah, last time something was express posted it was a day late - apparently "2 days" means "2 days, but maybe 3 it really depends" - and they wont do anything about it either.
> 
> Today's friday.. gonna come home, take the mail key and drive right back downtown to see if it's here.
> 
> it's going to be the longest day at work ever!


Well, just home for lunch.... I wont be back on line untill at least 8 or 9 this evening - hopefully by then you will have gotten the guitar and either posted "wow, this looks alright" or "wow, this thing is pretty meh"....

At this point, I am probably more excited than you are - just to see what you think. I have made a custom for just 5 others in the past and so far 5 of 5 really liked them... 

But (and I feel I have to say this again) dont keep the guitar unless you are really happy with it. I wont feel bad if you dont, it is pretty hard making something for someone you never met/dont know at all, even though I tried to put your spin into it.

Even in my furniture business, I am never happy unless the customer is 100% satisfied..

Will check in later tonight and see what happened! 

AJC


----------



## Jim DaddyO

A.J.....You hiring???? I would love to learn some woodworking from you. Both furniture and guitars. I can work cheap too..lol. As a bonus, I am a northern boy (just outside Sudbury) living in southern ontario, who is homesick....lol


----------



## ajcoholic

Jim DaddyO said:


> A.J.....You hiring???? I would love to learn some woodworking from you. Both furniture and guitars. I can work cheap too..lol. As a bonus, I am a northern boy (just outside Sudbury) living in southern ontario, who is homesick....lol


Trouble is finding someone with experience already  I am not big enough to have a true apprentice - it would cost me money for the first few years even at minimum wage.... thats the problem with a small shop. You need someone that can already produce furniture, as there isnt enough "not as skilled" work to keep someone busy all day. I was lucky, I worked for my dad for $3/hr since I was 12 yrs old - heh heh. But I did go to the Connestoga College 3 yr woodworking program and graduated in 95' - been working and loving it ever since.
'
AJC


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Well, I did do a short stint in a cabinet shop, and have messed about for years. Rebuilding my house, etc. Never hurts to ask though (it was meant as a compliment that I asked you, you're work is awesome!!!), been looking for a career change since messing up my knee at work. On the good side, my income is pretty much set and I am looking for P.T., min. wage right now to see how things work out.


----------



## Lowtones

That's a great looking guitar AJ. The neck joint looks wonderful and I really like the contouring. I might just have to try my hand at a Les Paul sometime.


----------



## soldierscry

That is one beautiful guitar, love the neck joint. someday I hope to have the cash to get a custom made guitar, but for now my EBMM will have to hold me over.


----------



## Lowtones

AJ, I've been going through this thread again and all I can think of is that with the exception of the head stock, and the fact that I've never built an LP, that looks like a guitar that I could have built. So I was thinking that maybe in the next year or so we should put our heads together, come op with a design and build a matched set guitar/bass. You know same wood , same color and same style.
I think it would be an awesome project and could be entertaing as hell for the other forum readers. What do you think? Yes ,No, Maybe ??9kkhhd


----------



## ajcoholic

Lowtones said:


> AJ, I've been going through this thread again and all I can think of is that with the exception of the head stock, and the fact that I've never built an LP, that looks like a guitar that I could have built. So I was thinking that maybe in the next year or so we should put our heads together, come op with a design and build a matched set guitar/bass. You know same wood , same color and same style.
> I think it would be an awesome project and could be entertaing as hell for the other forum readers. What do you think? Yes ,No, Maybe ??9kkhhd


I am game for whatever you want to dream up 

Seriously! Count me in!:rockon2:

AJC


----------



## Eager Beaver

Lowtones said:


> AJ, I've been going through this thread again and all I can think of is that with the exception of the head stock, and the fact that I've never built an LP, that looks like a guitar that I could have built. So I was thinking that maybe in the next year or so we should put our heads together, come op with a design and build a matched set guitar/bass. You know same wood , same color and same style.
> I think it would be an awesome project and could be entertaing as hell for the other forum readers. What do you think? Yes ,No, Maybe ??9kkhhd


I'm excited to see how this unfolds.


----------



## Lowtones

ajcoholic said:


> I am game for whatever you want to dream up
> 
> Seriously! Count me in!:rockon2:
> 
> AJC


Too Cool, this will take some thought and discussions. I think the main thing will be, not a direct copy of anything.


----------



## ajcoholic

Lowtones said:


> Too Cool, this will take some thought and discussions. I think the main thing will be, not a direct copy of anything.


We could morph a Gibson SG and FLying V.... no wait, thats already been done kqoct

(just joking...  That thing is hideous!)

AJC

no rush either... this fall is going to be hectic


----------



## Oakvillain

Don't like the colour. Don't like the natural colour of the headstock, but....That is one sweet guitar. Your craftsmanship is incredible. I love the contours on the body. I got the tools but less than 1/1,000 your talent.

Very well done sir!


----------



## Peter

Beauty git man, those contours are just amazing. I wish I could ship my Explorer to you to have some sweet contours carved into it! :bow:


----------



## ajcoholic

Well, its coming home to me :smile: Budda decided to keep his Hamer.

I have to say, as much as I looked forward to getting another Hamer - I am more excited to see my baby come home!:rockon2:

AJC


----------



## bagpipe

I played that very guitar at the tone-orgy in Ottawa yesterday - its a beauty. I was very impressed with the quality and loved the feel of the neck. I didn't play it plugged in, but it sounded awesome (and loud!) when Budda was putting it through its paces.


----------



## Guest

Had a chance to play this on Sunday and it plays as nice as it looks. That neck heel feels superb and the gentle arch on the top was executed very well.


----------



## Budda

She's a well built guit-fiddle for sure!

The Hamer is going to be up for grabs in a few months, if anyone's interested..


----------



## stoptail

I love the neck heal carve on it , thats very nice work and design . Are there any finished pics ? I did not flip thru all 13 pages of this post just the first couple .


----------



## ajcoholic

stoptail said:


> I love the neck heal carve on it , thats very nice work and design . Are there any finished pics ? I did not flip thru all 13 pages of this post just the first couple .


Page 7.... some pics of the finished instrument

And I have the guitar back - budda decided the top and finish wasnt "perfect enough" for lack of a better way to describe it... I have been playing it a lot since I got it back and without a doubt its once of the best playing I have now in my collection.

AJC


----------



## Budda

She's a playing beast, for sure.

Andrew, make me another and I'll pay you for it  (seriously, I want another one!)


----------



## ajcoholic

Budda said:


> She's a playing beast, for sure.
> 
> Andrew, make me another and I'll pay you for it  (seriously, I want another one!)


Hey, arent you getting another 6 custom built?? I hope it will be everything you want and more.

I dont ever build the same guitar twice... ever. But if you are ever up my way you can borrow it :smile:

AJC


----------



## Budda

Bump because now I'll have two canadian builds by guys named Andrew


----------



## Sneaky




----------



## Budda

@Sneaky what exactly did you want to know?

I lied in my original bump post - I bumped this to see the progress pics, as I wasn't sure if the thread had been wiped out.


----------



## Sneaky

Ten year bump? Are you still waiting for AJC to finish your guitar? I don’t get it.


----------



## Budda

Sneaky said:


> Ten year bump? Are you still waiting for AJC to finish your guitar? I don’t get it.


Ive had it for 8 years. Bumping to let everyone else enjoy the build pics, as there is interest in my other build thread.

Ive saved the pics and the spec list.


----------



## Guest

Budda said:


> Ive had it for 8 years.


It's more stunning in person than it is in the pics.
You brought this out with you to the Riff Wrath Jam back then.
The first time we met in person.
I want to thank you again for letting me play this beauty.

To save y'all the trouble of scrolling back a few pages, here it is.


----------



## Sneaky

What happened to Andrew anyways. He hasn’t posted here for years. I liked that guy.


----------



## greco

Sneaky said:


> What happened to Andrew anyways. He hasn’t posted here for years. I liked that guy.


Quality Woodwork, Furniture and Cabinetry in Northeastern Ontario
I'm wondering if this is his website??


----------



## Sneaky

greco said:


> Quality Woodwork, Furniture and Cabinetry in Northeastern Ontario
> I'm wondering if this is his website??


He was living in Northern Ontario last time we did business. Could be him. It’s a good thing his parents didn’t call him Al.


----------



## wayne086

Sneaky said:


> He was living in Northern Ontario last time we did business. Could be him. It’s a good thing his parents didn’t call him Al.


I just got that! Bwahahahahahaha!!


----------



## Lincoln

Sneaky said:


> What happened to Andrew anyways. He hasn’t posted here for years. I liked that guy.


an argument with another member here, over Titebond wood glue. He packed it in, never to be seen again. Our loss.


----------



## ajcoholic

I’m still alive. Still living in North Eastern ON, in Timmins. Yes that is my website for my woodworking business.

Been a while. I got fed up with forums in general, as I have better things to do like running my business, and being a dad to my two boys (5 and 8 this year). Life hasn’t left me too much time for music the past few years, but I am thinking of building a J45 Ibought plans for, and some spruce for the top back in 2011 I think.

I was just cruising the site for the first time in a few years and saw this, lol. What a coincidence.


----------



## Budda

@ajcoholic glad you're doing well! Big blue is next to its siblings in the basement, hanging out.


----------



## greco

@ajcoholic So wonderful seeing you back and posting. I remember your thread with all the pics of new shop you were planning/building and moving into. It was so impressive...consistent with the quality of all of your work.


----------



## ajcoholic

greco said:


> @ajcoholic So wonderful seeing you back and posting. I remember your thread with all the pics of new shop you were planning/building and moving into. It was so impressive...consistent with the quality of all of your work.


Yes, it took me about 3 or 4 years to get everything set up, all my machinery purchased etc and so far its been awesome. Ironically, when I was building guitars I had hoped for a CNC router. In 2012 I purchased a small (48” by 48”) but excellent machine and learned how to do 3D programming etc - mainly for making furniture components I used to carve by hand. I did cut one Strat body early on just to try it, but I have not had the time or desire to build anything since. I have a 4 HP spindle on it, and it is a nice machine. Full industrial style vacuum hold downs, etc. No more hand carving tops etc - if I ever get back into guitar building.


----------



## ajcoholic

Doing as 


Budda said:


> @ajcoholic glad you're doing well! Big blue is next to its siblings in the basement, hanging out.


well as I can, for being 48 yrs old, and having two young boys that are VERY busy. Kids take way more time than I had ever imagined. They’re good kids, its great to have them, but they can also be such a PITA, lol.


----------



## Budda

I keep pushing for more dogs, but I wont win that one.


----------



## ajcoholic

I lost my 9 yr old Vizsla 4 years ago next month. Still haven’t had the chance to get another - I keep saying when the kids get a bit older but we are always so busy. I need to give at least a few hours attention to a dog, daily. I like large breeds that need exercise. Was good for me too, I put on weight the past few years since I no longer go walking 4 or 5 Km a day after work.


----------



## Budda

Walk the kids! Nature walks are a good time. Sorry to hear about your dog.


----------

